# ketchup??



## tom1ss (Aug 24, 2011)

I want to put a little ketchup on my egg whites and chicken , if my diet is good is it ok to have some ketchup or salsa?


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 25, 2011)

tom1ss said:


> I want to put a little ketchup on my egg whites and chicken , if my diet is good is it ok to have some ketchup or salsa?



I think its fine just dont go crazy with it. Now if your in contest prep mode I would probably say pass.


----------



## wow101 (Aug 25, 2011)

tom1ss said:


> I want to put a little ketchup on my egg whites and chicken , if my diet is good is it ok to have some ketchup or salsa?



A little should be fine. A little spicey salsa on eggs is good too. Don't worry and don't make excess of this stuff.


----------



## rebecca (Aug 26, 2011)

Mmm, I love to put a little ketchup on my chicken


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 27, 2011)

rebecca said:


> Mmm, I love to put a little ketchup on my chicken



Strangely enough,,,I do too


----------



## rebecca (Aug 27, 2011)

ALIN said:


> Strangely enough,,,I do too



we and about half of the population about, nice....


----------



## DuBstep (Sep 1, 2011)

rebecca said:


> Mmm, I love to put a little ketchup on my chicken



:yeahthat:


----------

